# New owner with simple muffler question



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

For starters,Im a week old owner of an 04 GTO.Traded in my 01 Monte SS cause at 63k miles,its on its 3rd transmission and I think that car was jinxed lol.Extended warranty covered the repairs,but still..63k and THIRD tranny?I would love to get the extended on this car also,but I was just quoted 3700 for a 72/72!!!(Monte was only 1400 for 72/72,but I guess performance always costs more :rofl: )

anyway ..ive been trolling these boards for quite some time now,and it lead me to decide on the GTO.Thank you all for the information posted on this board,

My question is...Today I went out muffler pricing..I was set on Flowmasters given I had those on my SS.Then i started reading about Magnaflow,and have decided to go that route.

Stock is Offset in,center out with 2.25 in piping if I recall.I went out and measured the length of the stock muffler and its 10in(so they are little guys lol)...

I want to get a set of the Magnaflows (offset/center),and also want to have it be a nice fit like the stock.Should I stick with the 10in or do I have some room to play with,and maybe get the 14in?

And how hard would it be..to get the mufflers in say 2.5 in/out...is that ALOT of xtra work?

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

Was this already answered somewhere and I just missed it? 50+ reads and no replies


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry about not answering this yesterday, there are dozens of options for exhaust systems on your 2004 GTO.

If you want better flow with stock pipes consider the x-pipe. 
If you want to keep the musclecar sound change the mufflers.
If you want to have an exhaust system that is best suited for your 04 go with a cat-back system.
If you want the best exhaust made for power and sound, go with long tube headers, high flow cats and a cat-back (x-pipe, 2.5 inch pipes and 2.5 inch mufflers).

Tybrne Motorsports is a sponsor of this forum and has several options available for the 2004-2006 GTO.

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

actually atm im just looking to upgrade the mufflers...But theres so many size differences..Thats where im alittle lost..stocks are 10in length and rather short..will 14in fit as nice as the stock or will there be alittle hanging out.Only reason I ask is cause I live in WI...winters coming up and I dont have a beater to drive..I wouldnt want the new mufflers getting ripped out from under me cause they hang alittle lower then stock.

already decided on the magnas and I know the in/out size,just curious as to what size(length etc) of new mufflers will fit as nice under there as stock..

And thank you for the welcome


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

got my answer on another board hehe..thanks tho


----------

